# régimen



## alinapopi

No sé lo que es _régimen _en este contexto ni cómo ponerlo en inglés.

_Desplace el mando de basculamiento hacia atrás hasta la posición de basculamiento y aumente el régimen._

Mi versión:

_Move the tipping control backwards till you get the right tipping position and increase the regime / system.   ¿???_


----------



## avizor

aumentar el régimen es pisar el acelerador, en castellano.


----------



## alinapopi

Gracias, Avizor.
Pero, al tratarse de un remolque, no puedo decir _step on it_, por ejemplo, ya que se acciona un mando para bascular, ¿no?
¿Podría dejar _increase the regime_? ¿Significa lo mismo en inglés?
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## avizor

bueno, diría: 
_Move the tipping control backwards till you get the right tipping position, and increase the engine RPM_
si el operador está en la cabina del camión


----------



## alinapopi

Es que no hay camión, es lo que te estaba diciendo en el otro post. Es un remolque agrícola que se acciona desde el tractor... ¿¿??


----------



## gigihed

Yo diría que acuerdo al contexto, el funcionamiento del remolque depende del regimen del tractor. De modo que es posible que el aumento del regimen pueda referirse al tractor y no al remolque.

Puedes usar la sugerencia anterior agregando "and increase the engine RPM of the tractor". A menos que haya un control regulador en el tractor que permita el aumento de la velocidad.
GG

*Esta es la definicion de la Real Academia de la Lengua.*
*7. *m._ Tecnol._ Estado de una máquina o dispositivo cuando funciona de un modo regular y permanente.


----------



## alinapopi

Gracias, chicos, por vuestro tiempo.

Si dejo _regime _en inglés, ¿se entiende algo?


----------



## gigihed

*Nope, sorry*.


----------



## alinapopi

Ok, gracias.


----------



## smendoza

Si en España régimen significa aceleración ¿por qué no usas throttle en lugar de regime?

Saludos


----------

